# DIY Miniature flower shop



## Meena (Mar 8, 2019)

Just finished watching this, and had to share because I kept saying "that's amazing" over and over!  Talk about a relaxing and very Zen activity.  The Japanese are in a league of their own.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 9, 2019)

My daughter make spectacular all natural Fairy Houses with actual mini books she makes and the pages turn, real crystals etc. Some of her houses take up to 5 months to make. Every pan, utensils, baskets, tables and all decoration are made from seeds, pods, lots of moss, shells and anything else she can find. I have crochet cotton bedspreads and rugs for her


----------



## artemis (Mar 9, 2019)

I like watching this YouTuber. She shows how to make all kinds of miniature environments and items to go into them. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs2kjJIccdYWWh4LvIafqug


----------



## Meena (Mar 9, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> My daughter make spectacular all natural Fairy Houses with actual mini books she makes and the pages turn, real crystals etc. Some of her houses take up to 5 months to make. Every pan, utensils, baskets, tables and all decoration are made from seeds, pods, lots of moss, shells and anything else she can find. I have crochet cotton bedspreads and rugs for her



I would dearly love to see some of them, (Carolyn?).  I had a faery house calendar last year -- I'll have to find it to get the artist's name -- but she made them in the outdoors to be left there in the environment that she incorporated them in.  They were so clever and sweet.  Anyway, back to your daughter, does she have a website or Etsy?

ETA: Fairy House artist is Sally J. Smith.  If you will indulge me some pictures, I would like to share some of  these beautiful little dwellings.


----------



## Dawni (Mar 10, 2019)

I can watch these things for hours and I have actually lols

I even have some home made porcelain clay in the fridge to try my hand in making miniatures, coz polymer clay is expensive here, but never found the time. And now whatever free time I have, I soap lol

Thanks @Meena, you've just fed another addiction of mine lol, one video always leads to more and I only hope I'd not forget to sleep tonight lol


----------



## decisions (Mar 31, 2019)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------

